# 1982 Precista Rn Diver



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Here's a few shots of my latest acquisition. By all accounts these are pretty rare - one went on that well known auction site recently for Â£2.3k.

This one is minus its bezel and is currently with Mr Taylor for a service and a new crown,


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

....and here it is with my 1993 issued Precista


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks great, good find


----------

